# "Ghost Hunter" concept tester



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Wanted to try this out on easy materials before I botched the aluminum/micarta one I have in mind. Glad I did! So easy to make little mistakes that ruin the whole thing, and I learned a lot making this one.

The idea is to have glow-in-the-dark aiming stripes so you can line up your shot at night. You know&#8230; for all the like&#8230; zombie hunting. Or whatever. h34r:

I canted the frame a little bit from the original Alien design so the wrist doesn't have to rotate inward as sharply. Seemed like the right ergonomic choice.


















Little darker:


















Aiming at my clock:










And a couple of well-lit shots. Not a highly polished piece but good enough to shoot.


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Grem (Mar 2, 2013)

Sweet looks great! Awesome job.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

so what r u saying it didn't pass your test or did i miss something as usual?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Talk to me Alex don't leave me hanging


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

haha hey man. it's just a tester to work through the idea before I make a nicer one. came out okay tho, just thought I'd share the idea.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That is all kinds of awesome! What did you use for the glow in the dark stripe. When I did some I used a photoluminescent powder mixed with epoxy.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

got myself a sheet of moonglow from masecraft. cut a dado groove across the fronts of the forks and glued in small strips.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Looks super cool and I think it will work a charm. Now you just need glow in the dark stickers to put on your target, if it is a living target infrared maybe.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

this would work great when i go rabbit hunting at night


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

That's really cool!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

THAT looks like a lot of fun, Byudzai. I like *glow-in-the-dark* stuff too. Looks really cool at night.

You are also choosing some really kickin' Spectra colours. i really like that combo. Very nice*!*


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

This is just a test? It looks amazing lol.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

impressive


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

is that a birch core with spectra on front and back?


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

birch ply core


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

fred45 said:


> is that a birch core with spectra on front and back?


sure is. got birch blanks from Nathan. spectraply from couisineau.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

so the rumor is true that the spectra is not good for a core or by itself, the whole grain thing? very nice shooter by the way


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

lol spectraply for a test shooter? i barely want to waste normal ply on a test shooter


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

fred45 said:


> so the rumor is true that the spectra is not good for a core or by itself, the whole grain thing? very nice shooter by the way


Spectraply pieces all have the grain oriented the same way. Prone to breakage by itself.



TheDaddy187 said:


> lol spectraply for a test shooter? i barely want to waste normal ply on a test shooter


I ended up with a LOT... and now I don't use it for anything :-(


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

well it makes nice palm swells


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks cool..But I don't know..anyway to me seems to much glow..Maybe just a 1/8" dot between the tube set....for ref point...Just my in put

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a comfy looking shooter!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Looks cool..But I don't know..anyway to me seems to much glow..Maybe just a 1/8" dot between the tube set....for ref point...Just my in put
> ~AKAOldmiser


That makes a lot of sense actually... might make it more feasible too.

BTW oldmiser -- meeting with waterjet guy today. hopefully get final design out and get all the G10 cut.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

GREAT!!! I´m loving it!!! I need to get some of this glow material!!!!

Thanks for sharing this!!!, and great name by the way!


----------

